# Factory reset



## jb brown (Aug 28, 2020)

I can't get my ts4k to boot up, after a long bootup process a screen telling me saying again or factory data reset but I have no remote control functions to do anything. looks like "4734" release, I tried the button on the side of stick looks like it tries to reset but goes back to the same place on the screen.
Any idea's?

I got it fixed thanks anyway


----------

